
US Now Has Stockpile of 66M Anti-Malaria Pills That Can't Be Used for Covid-19 - rbanffy
https://www.sciencealert.com/fda-u-turn-means-there-is-a-surplus-of-66-million-anti-malaria-pills-in-the-us
======
schoen
I'm sure there are countries where malaria is endemic that could benefit from
them. Malaria is a major scourge in the world.

------
simonblack
I'm sure that there are more than 66 million people in the world that have
need of those for their original purpose.

